# JVG is quite a loser



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I downloaded the move clip last time (even though I did watch the game) and I just can't enough of T-MAC's impossible finish.

Then I saw JVG... when T-MAC made that 4pt play and a 3 in front of Bowen, JVG was sooooooooooooo COOL. He didn't have any facial expression. He wasn't excited about it. 

I thought he was being a loser The way he acts shows me that Rocket was LUCKY to win the game. Ok, maybe luck has a lot to do with it but Rocket won, damn it. He acts as if it's ONLY a win and it's not that important. 

I don't know..I just don't think the players get enough compliments from JVG. All I hear is him complaining they didn't do enough. A coach like that will eventually hurt the players' confidence. I am glad T-MAC finally got back to his old form. He was way too conservative. 

Anybody think the same thing?

Jimmy


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm surprised JVG didn't pull T-Mac out of the game for not playing the game his way.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I'm surprised JVG didn't pull T-Mac out of the game for not playing the game his way.


:laugh:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*I've Been Waiting ...*

for a Jeff Van Gundy thread.

I don't think he's a very good coach and I believe he, single-handedly is destroying this team. He doesn't seem to know who his players are nor their skills, OR, he just doesn't care.

Please, can anyone tell me, why would you want a player like T-Mac playing a half-court, slow, walk and set-up style game? 

Boy, am I ELATED that the Clippers DID NOT Take him (or as he would have you believe --- HE decided not to coach the Clippers).

I was wrong, wrong, wrong. I campaigned heavily for him. Can you imagine today's Clippers playing HIS style.

JVG had better be looking over his shoulder. After ownership was reminded of just how GOOD T-Mac is when allowed to run --- he may be out and it may be sooner rather than later. Also, Yao doesn't even look good in this style. No wonder the Knicks couldn't win with him. He seems to be stubborn and hardheaded, not open to any other way of doing things but his own. That could be the reason why T-Mac seems so uninterested in this team, and why he has publicly stated that he does not want to be the leader (he doesn't agree with this style of play; it's not his game.)

I did not know what I was talking about when I wanted him to coach the Clippers. (I'm spanking myself.)


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I'm surprised JVG didn't pull T-Mac out of the game for not playing the game his way.



I also believe he wasn't happy with T-Mac NOT playing the game his way because it proves that his way is the wrong way.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: I've Been Waiting ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> for a Jeff Van Gundy thread.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=127916&forumid=20

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=128401&forumid=20

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=127990&forumid=20

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=127779&forumid=20

Only JVG threads I could find in the last 10 days...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: I've Been Waiting ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=127916&forumid=20
> ...



OOPS!!! Thanks. Hmmmm, how did I miss those. Thanks again.

EDIT: Some good stuff in those threads. Helped me to understand why Yao looked so clumsy and ackward at times. He certainly doesn't look as good as he did in his Rookie and sophmore years.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

After the 4-point play, I could understand why JVG wasnt jumping up and down like a maniac. They were still down by 3 with about 20 seconds left and the Spurs still had free throws coming to them. He didnt know that Devin Brown would eventually fumble the ball and turn it over

Remember when Reggie Miller hit that 3-pointer against the Bulls in the 98 Conference Finals to win the game for them and send it to a 7th game? Remember Larry Bird's reaction on the Pacer Sideline....he looked like he was pissed off that it happened even though it was his team that just won

Coaches know that a game isnt over untill it's over, they shouldent celebrate to prematurely


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: JVG is quite a dick...*

..now you have known...:laugh:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, it's true that even after the 4pt play, Rocket still has VERY HIGH chance to lose the game but look at JVG's face. He just looks so SERIOUS about everything. Every little thing the players do seems to bother him. He doesn't seem to be happy about everything they do. And he sure didn't run to the court to celebrate with T-MAC who won the game for Rocket (not for him). JVG was probably thinking "Thank god that T-MAC saved my sorry arse....). He was THAT CLOSE to get fired. LOL 

I, too, was happy that JVG coached Rocket. I thought he would fit the team because he is very center oriented which benefits Yao but his attitude is just way too serious. He looks like a Chinese coach to me than a North American coach. lol He reminds me of my high school female coach who was a *****. She never gave us enough compliment to bring our confidence back. She always criticized us and always seemed like we couldn't do enough to satisfy her. Well, what's the outcome of this? We had the worst record in our region... :no: And everybody hates that female coach.


And I don't know what's wrong with Rocket players but they definitely have trouble passing to Yao. Yao is SO BIG and every time they pass to him, they hesitate so much. Just throw a quick hard pass to his height damn it. Yao probably flashed more than the entire team. He just doesn't have enough touches. And whenever Yao doesn't get the ball, he'll go to the other side to set picks for another guy. Yao must have done that 10 times... it's just sooooooooo obvious to guard. JVG's system is not creative at all because his coaching makes all the players nervous. 

When you are afraid of making mistakes, you are bound to make mistakes. Fear will be your only enemy. Remember that. T-MAC was fearless in the end 'cause 99.99% of the people thought Rocket was going to lose for sure so T-MAC had that WTF attitude and start shooting 3pts. It's that attitude that made that miracle happen. Yao needs to relax more too. He plays way to tense.

Jimmy


----------



## Clutch (Jun 2, 2004)

Exactly. Why jump around and get exited when you have not won yet. By anyones guess the Rockets SHOULD have lost that game even after the shot. Van Gundy would have looked even worse celebrating it and then losing anyways.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Clutch</b>!
> Exactly. Why jump around and get exited when you have not won yet. By anyones guess the Rockets SHOULD have lost that game even after the shot. Van Gundy would have looked even worse celebrating it and then losing anyways.


JVG looked like he didn't care at all. I watched Utah's game tonight and I find Jerry Slogan a very passionate coach. He cares so much about what his players do and he encourages them every time they made a good effort. I like Jerry a lot. He is a great coach. 

Maybe it's just JVG's face. The way he always says negative about his team just pisses me off now. 

Jimmy


----------



## Clutch (Jun 2, 2004)

Yet if you think about it JVG has been to the finals also. And that was with an 8th seed team!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Clutch</b>!
> Yet if you think about it JVG has been to the finals also. And that was with an 8th seed team!


getting to the finals and losing doesn't give him an excuse for the things he does now.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess the bigger question is Will Rocket be able to even get into the playoff this year? At this rate? 

Jimmy


----------



## Wacky Tiger (Dec 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> I guess the bigger question is Will Rocket be able to even get into the playoff this year? At this rate?
> 
> Jimmy


I think if we are able to make a few trades then it is definetly still possible. However it also wouldnt surprise me if we didnt either. NBA is a LONG season and we are only 1/4 the way through it. 

Im hoping we can either get rid of Mo or Juwan and then possible JVG as i really cant see him getting the best out of Yao and T-Mac


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

In JVG's defence, perhaps he's not keen to let McGrady run the team like last year with the Magic..... I mean even with T-Mac topping the scoring and leading, the Magic were 21-61? 

For the record though, I'm on the "let's get rid of JVG" corner


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: JVG is quite a dick...*



> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> I thought he was being a dick.


He does look like one...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: JVG is quite a dick...*



> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> He does look like one...





:rofl:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Interview with Yao gives some insight*



> Don't Put All The Blame on JVG
> 
> (It was ) the worst possible start (to the new season), dispirited displays, 5 successive defeats, and it has brought about severe external criticisms and skeptisms. In Toyota Centre, there were even cries from the Houstonians: "Fire JVG !!!"
> 
> ...





> Before long, coach Jeff Van Gundy was screaming, "Run, push it" after a made Warriors free throw.
> 
> "We like to do it, contrary to popular belief," Van Gundy said. "They shot 31 percent in the first half, so it starts with defense, then rebounding, then a clear outlet (pass) ... and then usually an advance pass or a push up the floor and a big run


----------

